# powerstroke or cummins



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

i was wondering what you guys like more. the 7.3 powerstroke or the 24 valve cummins? what has more power? what can you get more "bang for your buck for" performance wise? whats more reliable and easyer to maintain? i love the ford but i know guys that swear on there cummins. thanks for the help :waving:


----------



## J&D (Jan 8, 2007)

i think you should post a picture considering this is the picture thread area


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

cummins all the way.


----------



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

heres the two side by side the cummins and the 7.3


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I am a Gm guy so I like to 6.6 Duramax, but if I had to choose, I would go with the 7.3 Power stroke. I would buy a Ford before I buy a Dodge. Jmo

Ryan


----------



## Snowguy01 (Jul 23, 2007)

cummins is a great strong motor


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Both have proven they are a long lasting motor, although the cummins has more room for power gains with aftermarket parts and is also a much lighter engine than the tank of a 7.3. You should buy the ultimate 6.6 Dirtymax with allison tranny:salute:


----------



## beaver2 (Aug 16, 2004)

Bibbo;523467 said:


> i was wondering what you guys like more. the 7.3 powerstroke or the 24 valve cummins? what has more power? what can you get more "bang for your buck for" performance wise? whats more reliable and easyer to maintain? i love the ford but i know guys that swear on there cummins. thanks for the help :waving:


I like the 7.3, good motor. It'll never be the same power as a 24 valve though.

The cummins will be cheaper to hot rod than a powerstroke. It is hard to get insane amounts of power out of a 7.3 because of the HEUI injection system they use.

Some of the 24 valve cummins had problems. I forgot which years, but stay away from the 53 block cummins. With the cummins, you have to make sure the killer dowel pin has been addressed.

A p pumped 12 valve is the ultimate engine for a pickup.


----------



## 350-CHEVY (Nov 27, 2007)

Rather Be Stroked Then Rammed


----------



## lieutlamson (Dec 4, 2006)

Both engines are great motors. However the 5.9 Cummins gets better fuel economy and can make a lot more power than the 7.3. If you had an older cummins before they went to common rail you can modify the injection pump, install some injectors in it easily and be well into the 350hp range for very little money. On the other side I had a 7.3 that never let me down. But the HEUI system has its limits and unless you want to spend some big money on injectors the power output is no where near that of the cummins. There are some guys out there with big power 7.3's and 6.0's but just ask them how much it cost to get there. The 5.9 can handle 500+ HP on stock rods where 7.3 had powdered metal rods from 01 to the current 6.0 that limits the power. Right now my father still has my old 7.3 and she dynoed 311HP and 680 lb ft of torque. The truck has a 120HP chip, DTT trans, ATS turbo and and EDGE box. Respectable numbers but my duramax dynoed that when it was stock.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

350-CHEVY;523561 said:


> Rather Be Stroked Then Rammed


Rather Be Cummin Than Strokin!


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

Buy a dodge and a ford and put the cummins in the ford.....


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Old school Cummins 12valve all the way. Sure the Dodges have thier weak links, all small trucks do. But for the performance durablility and hot roding ability, I would say Cummins. Keep in mind *ALL* plow trucks will need a part or two in time and every one has thier prefrence, but the 5.9 Cummins is hard to kill and as dependable as they come. Keep on reading and researching, then come to your conclusion.

For me I own one of each just to be non biast, although the FORD L7000 with the Cummins is my fav.

DAFF


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

cummings all the way


----------



## SantiniServices (Oct 20, 2007)

http://www.fordcummins.com/

problem solved i personally am a ford man and love the powerstroke but the cummins is a great motor


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

beaver2;523545 said:


> I like the 7.3, good motor. It'll never be the same power as a 24 valve though.
> 
> The cummins will be cheaper to hot rod than a powerstroke. It is hard to get insane amounts of power out of a 7.3 because of the HEUI injection system they use.
> 
> ...


From what I hear a late 97-98 12v cummins with the nv4500 is a hard truck to beat for potential power and durability.



350-CHEVY;523561 said:


> Rather Be Stroked Then Rammed





PremierLand;523623 said:


> Rather Be Cummin Than Strokin!


To be Cummin you got to be Strokin and to be Strokin you got to be as hard as a Rock. Get a dmax backed by the ally.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

Fiafighterdude;523657 said:


> cummings all the way


i think its called* cummins* i would take the cummins all the way fords suck


----------



## powerstroke_7.3 (Feb 12, 2008)

cummins has quite a bit more power than the powerstroke but if your looking to do any towing or a very realiable engine get the powerstroke i havent had a single problem with mine yet


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Lets see a Cummins do this!!  ....POWERSTROKE ALL THE WAY!!!! tymusic


----------



## JCStrasser (Dec 11, 2005)

Idealtim;523646 said:


> Buy a dodge and a ford and put the cummins in the ford.....


How about a Ford truck with a Dodge Cummins engine and an Allison 3000 transmission

http://http://www.f650pickups.com/page0002.html


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

creativedesigns;524061 said:


> Lets see a Cummins do this!!  ....POWERSTROKE ALL THE WAY!!!! tymusic


any truck with 4 low and 1st gear could do that. i did that on a mulch pile with mine last summer. and its neither a powerstroke or a cummins.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

creativedesigns;524061 said:


> Lets see a Cummins do this!!  ....POWERSTROKE ALL THE WAY!!!! tymusic


is that even a powerstroke in that picture, i don't see any psd badgesxysport


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Fiafighterdude;523657 said:


> cummings all the way


HA HA HA where do you get one of these cummings motors.... i want a cummings!



creativedesigns;524061 said:


> Lets see a Cummins do this!!  ....POWERSTROKE ALL THE WAY!!!! tymusic


Is that even a powerstroke? so ashamed of the powerstroke that you had to debage it. ( i could do that in my 2wd s-10)

Powerstokes are junk.

They are the most underpowered of all the big 3 making diesels. The 7.3 was the best thing ford had going for it and they blew it when they got greedy and started producing the 6.0

Those pre-common rail cummins have always been know as a tough motor. 24v or 12v both were tough. This is why you see guys who buy brand new ford trucks, rip out the junk motor it comes with and drop in a cummins.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Tonka this!!!


----------



## mmaddox (Dec 13, 2006)

Cummins is the only choice of the current three now available, of course things will change when the Isuzu goes away and which CAT Chevy decides to go with. I am guessing the 3126 due to size and cost, but I am holding on to hope for the C9, at least as an option.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Philbilly2;524118 said:


> HA HA HA where do you get one of these cummings motors.... i want a cummings!
> 
> Powerstokes are junk.


I think the CumminGs is the high performance designation, very very limited numbers were produced. 

If you are going to get a ford, get a 7.3, my boss just got his first 6.0 (after numerous commons rails and 7.3s) and at 45k is on its 2nd set of injectors and has already had a high pressure line come off, who knows what problems the first owner had.


----------



## beaver2 (Aug 16, 2004)

mmaddox;524467 said:


> Cummins is the only choice of the current three now available, of course things will change when the Isuzu goes away and which CAT Chevy decides to go with. I am guessing the 3126 due to size and cost, but I am holding on to hope for the C9, at least as an option.


I would run away from anything with a CAT in it. CAT's a name brand, nothing more.

A C9 or C7 will never fit into a pickup, unless your talking 4500's and up. Just becuase it is 7.2 liters does not mean it is smaller than a 7.3 powerstroke.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Cummins over the Powerstroke anyday!wesport But I kinda like my Duramaxy....


----------



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

haha thanks for all the great responses its helped out...i think i want a ford with a cummins (maby an allison tranny...nahh suncoast or ATS) lol. hopefully next year i will have one of my own  then ill put a nice stainless Xtreme V on it and make some of that payup i spent on it back


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;523516 said:


> I am a Gm guy so I like to 6.6 Duramax, but if I had to choose, I would go with the 7.3 Power stroke. I would buy a Ford before I buy a Dodge. Jmo
> 
> Ryan


Agree 100%. I would go with the DMax. My second choice would be the Ford.


----------



## mmaddox (Dec 13, 2006)

The 3126 will go any place the 5.9 will, space-wise, look at what the Sterlings are using to, 3126's or 6B's, not Harvesters. And I seem to recall a few pick-up's running around with 5.9's. Those wanting a V8 Duramax need to do so soon before they are replaced. Look like GM will get the deal made with CAT this time. The inline Duramax (Ford engine) may continue to be available, but probably not with GM.


----------



## beaver2 (Aug 16, 2004)

mmaddox;524807 said:


> The 3126 will go any place the 5.9 will, space-wise, look at what the Sterlings are using to, 3126's or 6B's, not Harvesters. And I seem to recall a few pick-up's running around with 5.9's. Those wanting a V8 Duramax need to do so soon before they are replaced. Look like GM will get the deal made with CAT this time. The inline Duramax (Ford engine) may continue to be available, but probably not with GM.


Are we talking about pickups or medium duty trucks here? A 3126 will not fit anywhere a cummins will go.

3126:
46.6 in x 36.9 in x 35.7 in

I couldnt find the specs on a 5.9, but I know it is less than 46.6 inches long. Even just visually comparing them you can see the 5.9 is a lot smaller. Heck, just look at the ford/new holland 6.6 compared to a 5.9. The ford is way bigger.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

A 3126 is too damn heavy for GM's IFS. They would have to go back to a straight axle. I dont see a 3126 in a GM happening.


----------



## mmaddox (Dec 13, 2006)

3126 in GM pick-ups.... already done, several are running at the Atlanta Tech Center. Not saying it is easy, or even good. FWIW, I would like to see them go back to a dead front axle. I will try to get a chance to measure a 4B, 6B, 6C, NH 7.5, I don't have a CAT of any size on hand right now. OEM's, to many's disappointment, don't use the best engine for an application. They tend to use what is the most likely to sell at the cheapest price. I drove a A4 (Onan, now Cummins) in a Jeep, didn't do much for me, but there is a line waiting to buy them.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Did those GM's with Cats have straight axles? Id never buy a GM with a Cat and IFS. Off the top of my head I think a 3126 weighs about 400-600 more than my duramax. My front end is already taking a beating from the duramax and a V plow. Add another 400-600 pounds to that IFS and you would be rebuilding your front end every year. Now a GM with a Cat and a straight axle would be sweet. mmadox, do you have any pics or articles on these trucks?


----------



## mmaddox (Dec 13, 2006)

Kinda hard to have pics of something that doesn't officially exist, besides, I wouldn't put my friends in that position. Probably said too much already. 
While a dead front axle will hold up better, doesn't always solve the weight problem, Dodge had and still does have issues with front wheel bearings and brakes. To me, part of the challenge is that the bulk of the light duty trucks are designed, built, and sold for passenger car duty. Until those that use a truck for work make enough of a fuss, we will continue to see trucks fall short of the need. Even the medium duty trucks are only slightly better/heavier duty that one tons. How much longer before it's parts chasers and Class 8's only?


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

The cummins is a great engine! If its in a different truck, it would be great as Dodge isn't the best. There good but they need work in a few areas. 

The 7.3 Powerstroke is also good. The Ford chasis will genreally hold up better over time then the dodge chasis. 

I have an 06 F250 6.0L and love it!


----------



## ssprtman12 (Feb 26, 2008)

build ur own ultimate truck. . .F250 Body with an allison tranny and gm comforts and a cummins motor. . .that would sure be a nice setup from what i know!!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

JCStrasser;524074 said:


> How about a Ford truck with a Dodge Cummins engine and an Allison 3000 transmission
> 
> http://http://www.f650pickups.com/page0002.html


its not a "Dodge Cummins".. its a Cummins diesel, NOT built by dodge. its funny when all the dodge boys have to claim to fame is a motor that there company doesnt even make... its a great motor too bad they had to put it in a junk truck. id take the powerstroke first choice and if ford didnt exist id get a bowtie with the duramax.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

what am I missing ! why is the dodge trucks so bad ? 


I would get the cummins over anything and that`s why I drive one, and yes the ultimate truck would be a ford with a cummins and allison trans


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

CUMMIN STROKE THIS!!! GET A DURAMAX AND NEVER LOOK BACK.prsport


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Gotta be the Cummins! But I like my Duramax.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

LOL, all you guys have NO supportive answers to why one brand named diesel engine is better than the other. Its like saying, "OHH Burger King is better than McDonalds"!! lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## FTGUprprtyMaint (Jan 21, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;553790 said:


> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH wesport


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

i use to own a duramax. had 245kmi on it ran excellent still. got a really good deal on my ford so I bought it paid cash and love it. might be a 5.4 but dont doubt it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dodge for years could not hold a transmission behind their trucks. any truck that would make any power (and even those that didn't) would blow through the dodge automatic trans. they just got a rep with people as no good if you get an auto.

and one more thing.... non-greasable front end parts.


----------



## camara (Feb 9, 2006)

I have 7 cummins powered trucks. The reason I buy them is longevity! I have a '94 F800 with an 8.3 l Cummins & that has 327000 miles on it. My 99 Dodge 2500 has just shy of 400,000 on it and my 95 Dodge 3500 has 538,000 on her. I bought the 95 used and I took care of the Killer Dowel Pin myself. That 3500 has the original engine in it and still does not use any oil. The dodge trucks......what can I say they are usually plagued with front end problems. But recently I have seen a lot of Fords that have almost the same front end problems. My 3500 is all stockand get 21 mpg. My 99 24v gets 17.5. And remember this it takes fuel to make horsepower. More HP more Fuel! You will never get the life out of a P/S or Dmax. My 2 cents on the subject!


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

I have an ' 04 Dodge 3500 SRW w/ the 5.9 L and also run a F350 (' 06) w/ the 6.o L.
So I CAN speak from real experience on both engines.
Now we gotta consider the F350 does have a little longer frame and carries a 11ft flat bed w/ hoist so there is SOME power lost there. BUT- I still say my Dodge will walk all over the 6.0 any day of the week!!
Rite now the truck doesn't even have 50K in it and the turbo is out!(warranty)I'll run my Dodge on the coldest days until the fuel light comes on w/ NO problems-the other one always has problems w/ fuel gelling up and it sucks laying under the truck changing out 1 of 2 fuel filters. The other 1 ain't so bad its up under the hood. Happened more than once this winter. 
I did talk to a guy the other day and he said he had a 7.3 and has had pretty good luck w/ it. He hauls hay and I (assume) he puts on plenty of miles.
So for a real comparison I'd say the dodge will kick butt on the 6.0 (FORD) which would be a fair comparison of equal engine sizes but the 5.9 against the 7.3 I would say would be a draw.:redbounce


----------



## fordplowkid (Feb 26, 2008)

7.3 best diesel engine EVER made plus its a ford.
good lookin truck Creativedesigns


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

fordplowkid;554131 said:


> 7.3 best diesel engine EVER made plus its a ford.
> good lookin truck Creativedesigns


Gotta Love'em Fords!!!


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Wow this whole thread is comical. I love all the EXPERT testimonals about Fords.
If the Isuzu's motor is so wonderfull why is GM scraping them ? Oh thats right there NOT.
I wonder when someone will start selling kits for Ford 7.3 replacements into Dodge chassis's ?
The Duramax is under powered in a Medium truck, ask someone who owns one, not some kid on plowsite who wants to own one.
Ford offered a 5.9 Cummins in there Medium trucks as a premium upgrade, thats interesting to me. Why would the Cummins 5.9 be an upgrade, over a 7.3 or a 6.0 ?
The 7.3 is a decent diesel motor, far from BEST ever though. The 6.0 is a crap shoot, most fall way short of decent at best.
The 6B Cummins is available in more Chassis's, by more manufacturers then any other Meduim Duty diesel motor period. I wonder why ? Oh and as far as chassis's that includes severe duty yellow Iron as well. Any one seen any maxxy's or power smokers lately in yellow iron ?
Hands down Cummins is King, you can take that to the bank.


----------



## lieutlamson (Dec 4, 2006)

Bibbo;523467 said:


> i was wondering what you guys like more. the 7.3 powerstroke or the 24 valve cummins? what has more power? what can you get more "bang for your buck for" performance wise? whats more reliable and easyer to maintain? i love the ford but i know guys that swear on there cummins. thanks for the help :waving:


Going back to the original question I would have to say the cummins. Depending on the year truck the cummins stock for stock made around the same power as the 7.3. However the cummins offers more bang for the buck performance wise. The 7.3 uses expensive Heui injecter while a complete set of cummins injector might be the price of a couple 7.3 injectors. I had a 7.3 once, it was a great reliable motor, but after installing a turbo, injectors, and a large chip, its performance was well below a cummins with equivalent mods. Since the actual 5.9 cummins is used in a variety of applications it proves very reliable and easy to maintain. Many of the upgrades to a cummins can be done by you like injectors. The 7.3s injectors are a lot more work but you can do them.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

ok well how about this then...................
cummins great motor the truck and trans around it in a pick up suck.
duramax another great motor. its new some old-timers wont like it cause they dont like anything new. im surprised that they are even on this web site cause they have to use a computer which was new at one time. duramax also comes with an allison transmission which is the best auto in any light /medium/ heavy package. down side is any truck from gm with the duramax and allison combo is going to have a ifs front end. that dosent mean you cant hang a heavy plow on it, it just means it rides like a champ and not a dump truck.prsportprsportprsport


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;553790 said:


>


wow....this is real good for the environment


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

I am so tired of hearing people bash dodges because of their transmissions!! Yeah they had their issues, just like every other manufacturer has had theirs!! Get the hell over it already!! Dodges transmissions are fine!! My truck has 137,000 beat miles on it with the original trans, and no problems to date!! And the new 6 speeds in the 2007 + models are rated higher than the allison trans's... So shut up about dodge's trans's already... The problems with their trans's existed 10 years ago!! Get over it!! go test drive all 3, the trucks sell themselves. Go talk to any diesel mechanic.. They will all tell you the same thing... CUMMINS!!


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

2003ctd;554261 said:


> I am so tired of hearing people bash dodges because of their transmissions!! Yeah they had their issues, just like every other manufacturer has had theirs!! Get the hell over it already!! Dodges transmissions are fine!! My truck has 137,000 beat miles on it with the original trans, and no problems to date!! And the new 6 speeds in the 2007 + models are rated higher than the allison trans's... So shut up about dodge's trans's already... The problems with their trans's existed 10 years ago!! Get over it!! go test drive all 3, the trucks sell themselves. Go talk to any diesel mechanic.. They will all tell you the same thing... CUMMINS!!


AMEN.
All the Ford lovers seem to forget just a couple years ago those wonderfull Super Dutys couldnt keep a trans in ANY of them do to a plastic clip If I recall. Funny how that never gets mentioned. I guess that is just a bad clip right ? I would bet a weeks pay Ford has puked a higher percentage of transmissions in the last 5 years then Dodge trucks.
As far as the Ally in a GM last time I checked they slipped with any power upgrade as well. The Ally aint bad, but the 5 mph top reverse speed would make me crazy. Allys blow up too.

Ditto on the Dodge trans never puking in my trucks either. I have blown 2 transmissions in my trucks over the years. 1 Gm, 1 Ford 
7 Dodges no Blown trannys.


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

Don't any of you dodge bashers ever wonder why, GM is getting rid of the duramax? Ever wonder why ford is dropping the powerstroke?.. Because there problem plagued.. Ever wonder why dodge has stuck with the cummins for over 18 years?? Because its a rock solid motor! It dosen't take a rocket scientist to figure that out. Which is also why cummins warranties their motors up to 150,000 miles. Go drive a ford, than a chevy... Then go drive the dodge, the decision will be made for you. All of you guys that have driven a ford, or a chevy your whole life and sit here and rip on dodge when you've never even owned one, and the only info you get about them is from joe shmo.. Quit sucking on daddys nipple, open your eyes and go try something different! You might be surprised, that there is a truck out there that is better than your precious duramax, or powerstroke. Dodge has come a long way, and I'll be the one laughing when they take over the market share. :realmad:


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Bibo, If your coming up to my house at the end of the month with Mike for the edging and Mulch. I'll give a you a spin in my truck. 

Don't believe what people say, Duramax and GM are fine for what you intend to use it for in a 3/4 or 1 ton. GM trucks ride awesome, good on fuel, pushes snow great, are very dependable and look nice. 

I wouldn't rule it off your list of trucks to buy. Any big three diesels are good if you maintain them. But the fact is, some are lemons and some that you just can't kill.. it's luck of the draw.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I will live & die a GM man, but when it comes to diesels the cummins is the engine when it comes to pickup trucks because it has no compatition, now lets be honest here if it wasn't for the cummins where would Dodge's trucks be? I am 28 years old and I remember very well when Dodge was a distant distant third behind GM and Ford, hell Dodge was the laughing stock and things didnt start to change until they started putting the Cummins in there trucks.

The only way I see things changing is if CAT decides to offer an engine in eathier a Ford or GM truck, then the diesel truck market will get interesting, atleast for me cause I want CAT POWER!!!!!!


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Gm is not getting rid of the duramax, there actually get a 4.5l in a half ton, and the 6.6l is still in the 3/4 and 1 tons, Gms new diesels are great, the 6.5l was a bad design. This post was about a powerstroke and a cummins, hands down, old school 12valve!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

2003ctd;554261 said:


> I am so tired of hearing people bash dodges because of their transmissions!! Yeah they had their issues, just like every other manufacturer has had theirs!! Get the hell over it already!! Dodges transmissions are fine!! My truck has 137,000 beat miles on it with the original trans, and no problems to date!! And the new 6 speeds in the 2007 + models are rated higher than the allison trans's... So shut up about dodge's trans's already... The problems with their trans's existed 10 years ago!! Get over it!! go test drive all 3, the trucks sell themselves. Go talk to any diesel mechanic.. They will all tell you the same thing... CUMMINS!!


The reason people still bag on Dodge automatic transmissions is because they were junk. Dodge couldn't even keep an automatic transmission behind a 1/2 ton. That is pathetic. Allisions don't slip, they limp. You know how to fix limp... shut the truck off, start it back up, fresh start. You know how to fix a dodge transmission, call a tow truck and rip it out and put in a new one.

Don't get me wrong. I am not a cheerleader for Duramax. I love my Duramax and it makes stupid power for minimal money in upgrades. But, If I had the choice between a Cummins or a Duramax in my Chevy, I would get a Cummins all based on reputation. Cummins is a stand up motor, it is just to bad that the truck that comes with it is not.

And yes, I do agree with the fact that 14mph in reverse sucks.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Philbilly2;554355 said:


> The reason people still bag on Dodge automatic transmissions is because they were junk. Dodge couldn't even keep an automatic transmission behind a 1/2 ton. That is pathetic. Allisions don't slip, they limp. You know how to fix limp... shut the truck off, start it back up, fresh start. You know how to fix a dodge transmission, call a tow truck and rip it out and put in a new one.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I am not a cheerleader for Duramax. I love my Duramax and it makes stupid power for minimal money in upgrades. But, If I had the choice between a Cummins or a Duramax in my Chevy, I would get a Cummins all based on reputation. Cummins is a stand up motor, it is just to bad that the truck that comes with it is not.
> 
> And yes, I do agree with the fact that 14mph in reverse sucks.


You guys can talk smack on Dodge all day long, the Cummins is not the only reason I own Dodge trucks. I have a gas GMC 3500 as well. MY Dodge trucks have been great. Trips for warranty work have been few and far between. My present truck has been worked hard, and with proper maintenance will last a good long time. I have 96 gas Dodge that plows like a raped ape, and just keeps pushing. That truck is FAR more dependable then my GMC 3500 car.
Sit back and watch Dodge dominate the 4500 5500 truck market in the coming years. Those trucks can be had and up-fitted for the price of a loaded pickup. The drive train is the finest on the market now. They are dominating the Recovery/wrecker business for sales.
That should tell ya something about how fed up guys are with the High Quality GM and Ford trucks that are out there now. Crappy trucks cant hide in that business. They all get worked hard. The Duramax is considered an Entry level motor in that business, should tell ya something right there..


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

2003ctd;554278 said:


> Don't any of you dodge bashers ever wonder why, GM is getting rid of the duramax? Ever wonder why ford is dropping the powerstroke?.. Because there problem plagued.. Ever wonder why dodge has stuck with the cummins for over 18 years?? Because its a rock solid motor! It dosen't take a rocket scientist to figure that out. Which is also why cummins warranties their motors up to 150,000 miles. Go drive a ford, than a chevy... Then go drive the dodge, the decision will be made for you. All of you guys that have driven a ford, or a chevy your whole life and sit here and rip on dodge when you've never even owned one, and the only info you get about them is from joe shmo.. Quit sucking on daddys nipple, open your eyes and go try something different! You might be surprised, that there is a truck out there that is better than your precious duramax, or powerstroke. Dodge has come a long way, and I'll be the one laughing when they take over the market share. :realmad:


hold a sec. GM is NOT dropping the D-MAX. Ford is dropping the powerstroke because of Navistar legal problems so they are building an "in home powerstroke," code named the Scorpion, and was rumored to make about 400hp and 700ft. lbs. of torque and will have a 6 speed. GM is most likely going to up the displacement on the D-MAX, jmo, to compete. That is 1 thing about Dodge though, they stuck to one brand and have done ever since. Oh, and for the 4.5 dmax, it is also an in house gm project said to be making 320 hp, and 520ft. lbs. of torque. The 7.3 was good, many will say diff. but I say Cummins all the way.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

These threads always get people fighting. It's the same bull over and over.

If we just answer the question. Powerstroke or Cummins.

pick one please...

I'll go first.... Cummins


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Very good Yaz


I'll go: Cummins


----------



## SNO-PRO (Dec 5, 2007)

Calm down people!!! Funny to see how worked up people get.
I own a 98 dodge 12 valve, 01 7.3 psd, and 05 duramax. They all have there goods and bads. To answer the cummins powerstroke question

Cummins


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I'll take a CUMMINS.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

lieutlamson;554151 said:


> Going back to the original question I would have to say the cummins. Depending on the year truck the cummins stock for stock made around the same power as the 7.3. However the cummins offers more bang for the buck performance wise. The 7.3 uses expensive Heui injecter while a complete set of cummins injector might be the price of a couple 7.3 injectors. I had a 7.3 once, it was a great reliable motor, but after installing a turbo, injectors, and a large chip, its performance was well below a cummins with equivalent mods. Since the actual 5.9 cummins is used in a variety of applications it proves very reliable and easy to maintain. Many of the upgrades to a cummins can be done by you like injectors. The 7.3s injectors are a lot more work but you can do them.


The 7.3 does come with turbo, ...but even with the chip you didn't find that much improvement? ( I'm thinking mine needs a diesel chip in it to increase preformance power when towing heavy dump trailers ) AND thats where the problem lies!!...why should one need to start modifying chips in to diesel engines for the loss of power?!? If a Cummins can power a one tonne truck towing a full dump trailer up a slight hill at a steady pace without loosing power while climbing, then mabe I should get a cummins in my new truck! tymusic


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

creativedesigns;554530 said:


> The 7.3 does come with turbo, ...but even with the chip you didn't find that much improvement? ( I'm thinking mine needs a diesel chip in it to increase preformance power when towing heavy dump trailers ) AND thats where the problem lies!!...why should one need to start modifying chips in to diesel engines for the loss of power?!? If a Cummins can power a one tonne truck towing a full dump trailer up a slight hill at a steady pace without loosing power while climbing, then mabe I should get a cummins in my new truck! tymusic


A cummins will gain speed towing uphill... I tow my 35 foot baja (9000 LBS), a golf cart in the back of the truck, 4 people in the truck, plus luggage from chicago to lake havasu once a year, I set the cruise at 75 mph, and the truck never blinks.. The only time I have to kick it into low gear, is when we start to hit some of the really steep grades, in the moutain areas, and even then the truck never really struggles. Infact I don't know how many times, I've passed other pickups (not gonna mention what brand) that were stuck with the pedal to the floor and not moving anywhere. I love my cummins


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I`ll take a CUMMINS


----------



## krafty1958 (Dec 7, 2007)

I was always a Chevy guy,but didn't like the pre duramax diesels so I bought a 97 dodge with a cummins. It was loud,had fair power, got good mileage and NEVER had any trouble. Next time I was in the market I bought a 02 ford with a 7.3. It had a bit more power than the 97 dodge,not near the mileage and didn't get alot of miles on it because it was in the shop most of the time. I was in the market for a new truck. I got my best price again at the ford shop,still didn't like the chevy diesel,was tempted to go back to dodge but the ford shop and salesman talked me into another ford,telling me my experiences were flukes and that stuff just wasn't normal. I got the 03 ford and this was was worse than the 02. I got rid of it with less than 30,000 miles got a 04.5 dodge and have way more power than the fords get better milage and just like the 97 this one has had NO problems of any kind. Like I said before I was always a chevy guy and was scared of dodge on account of the stories......tell ya what boys. I wouldn't have anything but a dodge with a cummins. I have had zero problems with alot of very hard use.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

wow did this turn ugly.

through out this post there have been a lot of different responses about different people opinions. i base my statement on dodge and ford transmission being crappy due to the fact that i plow with other plow guys all of us bought brand new truck in 06. all of them the 3/4 ton diesel pick up trucks. the dodge went in twice for tranny issues. the ford went in for a turbo and a transmission. mine went in for a steering intermediate shaft. you be the judge base on that alone. no one asked what the hell motor that doge was buying 18 years ago. its what there doing now. new motor with more cubes ( 6.7)due to less power with emissions on a 5.9

you also stated there medium duty truck for towing and recovery.


where were they the pas 15 years???? didnt make any medium dutys thats right.

so new motor new line of product.....should be no problems...............


ive worked on the big 3 for over 13years, i have my own business that i need to be in good working order so that i can make money. i didnt miss one day of plowing and i made alot of money plowing other peoples contracts when there trucks break down.prsport


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

and why is this thread even in the pic section of the form???


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

ServiceOnSite;554698 said:


> wow did this turn ugly.
> 
> you also stated there medium duty truck for towing and recovery.
> 
> ...


Do your Homework, Ignorance is Bliss ! 

My Dodges are frontline trucks. The 05 rolls out first and is the last truck in. No Gm Car/trucks needed to save my hide. I dont think the guy who started this thread asked about transmissions either. I know for a fact if I chip the piss out of a GM duramax I can drop the tranny out of one as well. No limp mode with a 260hp chip 

Only a fool would not look at the Dodge/Sterling CC trucks. 
The drive train in those trucks is the Finest on the market.
Go for a ride in 3500 CC Dodge. You wont regret it.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Here we go again.


----------



## AL THE MAN (May 29, 2008)

2003ctd;554278 said:


> .....a rocket scientist to figure that out. Which is also why cummins warranties their motors up to 150,000 miles. .....


Are those warranties tranferable?


----------

